# Why my neighbor has a clock in his window? And what about Maryjane?



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

my first HDR for your review. It's cold and raining here but I had to shoot something....can you relate? Why does my neighbor have a clock in the window? It's been there for 2 years now. I find humans interesting animals to study...but I still don't understand.




Window full of Time by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## jake337 (Mar 20, 2011)

I missed the clock.  It must be stuck on 4:20.


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

Is this taken in US Trever? Looks just like English suburbia.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

Look hard and you'll find it. It's been in it's location, unmoved for almost 2 years....and I can't fathom why!

Yes, this is my view from my balcony in San Jose, California. It's just the English weather we're having that looks familiar!


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Yes, this is my view from my balcony in San Jose, California. It's just the English weather we're having that looks familiar!



lol


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2011)

The HDR is nice, I suppose, but the image in general just frustrates me.  There's no real composition that I can see, and the image is so busy.  The title only furthers to frustrate me, because I see no clock, and even if I *did* sit there and spent enough time staring, searching, and squinting, all of the visible windows are too small to even make a difference.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had a clock in the window over my kitchen sink for 17 years now.


----------



## Bben411 (Mar 20, 2011)

Although I don't understand it completely, I find HDR very interesting. I think your grey weather has found it's way south to San Diego.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, Ok! In the window far left of the building dead center is a clock, with dial facing outward towards the camera. It's been there for as long as 2 years, unmoving. 

The composition has no central subject, rather it's just the view I see everyday. 


if so inclined you may see the picture at full size here ...  http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/5543069609/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 20, 2011)

The big question is why are you looking in your neighbors window?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

Not really. I look at my surroundings continuously. I think it's the basis of my love of this art.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

A non-working clock in a neighbors window a block away isn't as bad as a '71 Vega with no tires rusting away right next door.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

I see your Vega and raise ya a Kia with plates 5 years out of date.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Ok, Ok! In the window far left of the building dead center is a clock, with dial facing outward towards the camera. It's been there for as long as 2 years, unmoving.
> 
> The composition has no central subject, rather it's just the view I see everyday.
> 
> ...


 
I still don't see anything remotely resembling a clock.  It's too far away and too small in the image.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

e.rose said:


> .....I still don't see anything remotely resembling a clock.  It's too far away and too small in the image.



My guess it's the little brown arc in the bottom left of the window.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

it is exactly that.


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe it's a pinhole camera.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > .....I still don't see anything remotely resembling a clock.  It's too far away and too small in the image.
> ...


 
No one would know that it was a clock had the OP not stated that's what it was.  Therefore, I still stick to my statement that it's too far away and too small in the frame to have any sort of impact.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2011)

got your attention though


----------



## jake337 (Mar 20, 2011)

i still think the time was stuck at 4:20


----------



## e.rose (Mar 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> got your attention though


 
No it didn't   If this was something hanging on a wall, I wouldn't have stopped to look at it.  The only reason I bothered to look at it was because of your accompanied explanation.  And after reading your explanation and *not* seeing what you were talking about, it only caused frustration and even more indifference to the photo... no offense.  Don't confuse that with grabbing my attention. 

Like I said, your HDR isn't bad (at least I don't think), but you need to find a better scenario in which to apply it, in my opinion.  There's nothing about that photo that speaks to me.


----------



## PASM (Mar 20, 2011)

Hamlet:
Madam, how like you this play?

Queen:
The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2011)

Perhaps you should partake of this MaryJane you mention and mellow out.

Obsessing about a distant neighbor's nonfunctioning clocks isn't healthy.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 21, 2011)

I do think the clock IS stuck at 4:20. 

e.rose I agree with you, just yanking your chain  

As stated earlier, the weather was poor and I just had to shoot something. More technique than art.


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sorry, is this the "Where's Waldo" forum?


----------



## memento (Mar 22, 2011)

i think this is a great picture.

i LOVE the clock! it adds so much!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Over Exposed said:


> I'm sorry, is this the "Where's Waldo" forum?


 

........................................


----------

